# Help!!



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay so this is kind of embarassing but its an issue that i have not been able to fix even going to get lessons...

I am a horrible aimer. I know this is the easiest thing to do in golf too but I suck at it... off the tee i can think im aiming straight but really way to the left or my irons i could be aiming way to the right... Im not slicing or anything dead straight nice and high perfect shots but just aiming the wrong way... How can I learn to aim?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Try what Jack did. Stand behind your ball, and pick a spot about 3 feet in front of your ball in line with your target (a divot, blade of grass, discoloration, anything visible) then draw an imaginary line through that point and your ball, and line up parallel to that


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

I think its more where my feet are aiming does that help that too...


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes it does. Just picture that line in your mind (try and actually see it) and then put your feet, hips and shoulders parallel to that line


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Next time you are at the range, put a club down at your feet, aimed just left of your target (if you are right handed). Imagine railroad tracks, the outside rail is the one your ball is resting on and points to the target, the inside rail is the one you line yourself up to. Then stand behind your ball, and pick that spot, and line up to it. Use the club at your feet to check your alignment. Practice this and it should help.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks for the tips im going to the range tomorrrow so im definitley testing this out... i never really did the imagine thing.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

A lot of golfers aim their body at where their clubface is aimed. It's instinctive. Poor aim is one of the most common flaws in golf. Another good image is this.

Stand behind the ball and pick out your target. Point your right hand at your target, then raise your left hand to be parallel to your right arm. The right is your clubface, the left is your feet and body. Since you stand a different distance from the ball with every club, aiming is very dynamic. You have to teach yourself how to aim with every club, not just one. For most people who hit a straight ball, the tendency on a driver is to aim too far to the right, and shorter irons too far to the left. This is simply due to different body positions at setup with each club.

Get someone to watch you or videotape yourself, then you'll be able to better develop a feel for where you are aiming.


----------

